

[Kinect] Microsoft exec caught in privacy snafu - sfk
http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/15/microsoft-exec-caught-in-privacy-snafu-says-kinect-might-tailor/

======
wccrawford
Ads tailored to me is fine. It's what -else- they might do with that data,
like sell it, that bothers me.

I'm -rather- watch ads that are targeted to me than ones that aren't... And of
course, I'd rather not watch them at all, given that choice.

